# My brother made the finale of NBC's The Sing-Off!



## DaKrazedKyubizt (Nov 28, 2011)

So, the finale of the Sing-Off is tonight, and my brother and his group Pentatonix made it to the finale, so I thought some of you guys might like to watch it. I think they actually have a very high chance of winning it too!

Here's the link to the finale: http://www.stream2watch.me/live-tv/nbc-live-stream

It'll be on from 8-10 pm EST tonight, so... yeah.

http://www.youtube.com/user/mrduckbear11 has all their performances, as well as the performances of the other groups, if you'd like to see what kind of things they've done.

For those of you who don't know, The Sing-Off is basically American Idol for a capella groups.

And here's a video of small clips of different songs they've done as well, if you're not in the mood to go through every single performance. 






Oh, BTW, my brother's the black guy. He's the beatboxer. He makes the beat drop.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 28, 2011)

Wow, that's pretty awesome. Good luck to him.


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 28, 2011)

Cool, good luck. Also, there is an edit button...


----------



## Andreaillest (Nov 28, 2011)

Very cool. Good luck to your brother and his group.


----------



## AgentKuo (Nov 28, 2011)

That's cool. Best of luck.


----------



## DaKrazedKyubizt (Nov 28, 2011)

OMG 1 HOUR AND 22 MINUTES LEFT!!! AAAHHHH!!!!! XD

THIS IS SO EXCITING!!!


----------



## fastcubesolver (Nov 29, 2011)

That's sweet. Good luck to your brother!


----------



## bluecloe45 (Nov 29, 2011)

Sweet Sauce


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 29, 2011)

Pentatonix was great  (Except the blond male who started the song (don't know his name because I haven't been following the show) sounded a little pitchy/quiet/nervous at the beginning)

I don't really like Urban Method; that one who was doing all the yelling kind of ruined it for me.


----------



## AustinReed (Nov 29, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> (don't know his name because I haven't been following the show) sounded a little pitchy/quiet/nervous at the beginning)



I'd lol if that's OP's brother.


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 29, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> I'd lol if that's OP's brother.


 


DaKrazedKyubizt said:


> Oh, BTW, my brother's the black guy. He's the beatboxer. He makes the beat drop.


 
xP

EDIT : Just realized he might've sounded quiet for dramatic effect.


----------



## DaKrazedKyubizt (Nov 29, 2011)

CHANGED THE LINK IN THE FIRST POST BECAUSE I DON'T THINK IT WORKS ANYMORE...


----------



## Foster Conklin (Nov 29, 2011)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! He just WON!!!!


----------



## AustinReed (Nov 29, 2011)

LIKE OMFG ALL CAPS WOW ZOMG.

Congrats though


----------



## DaKrazedKyubizt (Nov 29, 2011)

Foster Conklin said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!!! He just WON!!!!





AustinReed said:


> LIKE OMFG ALL CAPS WOW ZOMG.
> 
> Congrats though


 

THANKS GUYS!!! I'M SO HAPPY FOR MY BROTHER!!! AAAHH!!!!!!!


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 29, 2011)

*BLACK POWER!*


:3

Congratulations, seriously !


----------



## DaKrazedKyubizt (Nov 29, 2011)

IamWEB said:


> *BLACK POWER!*
> 
> 
> :3
> ...


 
Thanks!! We're so proud of him!

And yes. Black Power FTW. All the way.


----------



## DaKrazedKyubizt (Nov 30, 2011)

So, now that my brother is officially famous and stuff, do you guys think I should try to use his fame to bring a bit more publicity to speedcubing? I might be able to make that possible....

And for those of you who haven't really heard my brother's music, here's two of his videos.


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 30, 2011)

DaKrazedKyubizt said:


> So, now that my brother is officially famous and stuff, do you guys think I should try to use his fame to bring a bit more publicity to speedcubing? I might be able to make that possible....


 
I don't think there is anything wrong about that so you definitely could. Maybe if you had enough time you could teach him to solve it and he could do it if he's ever on TV or anything like that.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh you didn't mention that your brother was the beatboxing cello guy too, I would have taken more interest if you'd said that earlier.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 1, 2011)

Congrats for him!


----------



## DaKrazedKyubizt (Feb 8, 2012)

Soooo guysss.... remember how my brother and his group Pentatonix won NBC's The Sing-Off? Well, Pentatonix has been doing several covers until they can get their first album out, and I think this one is extremely noteworthy. The top video is the original song, while the bottom video is Pentatonix's cover. Do you guys think they did the song justice?


----------



## JasonK (Feb 8, 2012)

Pentatonix > Gotye


----------

